# Miitomo Friend Exchange Directory



## Esphas (Mar 17, 2016)

ive been playing miitomo and i want more points. ya
you can only add via twitter/facebook for some reason sooooo 

esphas - https://twitter.com/Esphas1
shiida - https://twitter.com/pwtnhaker123
pokemanz - https://twitter.com/wolfnattt
almintakuya - https://twitter.com/iFancy1993 english speakers only please*
mirukushake - https://twitter.com/arishia920


----------



## piichinu (Mar 17, 2016)

Does no one have this I want $$$ my mii is ugly


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2016)

How to get this game though? It's not available in the play store


----------



## piichinu (Mar 18, 2016)

Download it via jap. app store


----------



## lars708 (Mar 18, 2016)

shiida said:


> Download it via jap. app store



Oh i will try that, idk how but i can figure it out i suppose lol


----------



## piichinu (Mar 18, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Oh i will try that, idk how but i can figure it out i suppose lol



did you figure itout?


----------



## JCnator (Mar 18, 2016)

lars708 said:


> Oh i will try that, idk how but i can figure it out i suppose lol



If you own any iPhone/iPad, you will need an Apple ID whose country settings is set to anywhere in Japan to access Miitomo earlier.
As for Android, you can just download the .apk file.

More information about getting the software as soon as possible here.


----------



## Gracelia (Mar 18, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you own any iPhone/iPad, you will need an Apple ID whose country settings is set to anywhere in Japan to access Miitomo earlier.
> As for Android, you can just download the .apk file.
> 
> More information about getting the software as soon as possible here.



Yahoo! Gonna try this later on today, thank you :,D


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 18, 2016)

What's the point of downloading it now from the Japanese store when it releases in North America this month anyways? I read this from an article:

"*A word of caution:* Your Miitomo progress/content will not transfer into the full version when it releases abroad. Treat this as a trial run. Delete the file when the official version releases. Don’t spend any money on microtransactions (not even sure you can, really). Just explore, goof off and understand that this is temporary. We’re all going to die anyways."


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2016)

Some of us are keeping the Japanese version lol
Also mind linking the article?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 19, 2016)

shiida said:


> Some of us are keeping the Japanese version lol
> Also mind linking the article?



http://www.technobuffalo.com/2016/03/17/how-to-download-miitomo-android-ios/


----------



## Sarah0055 (Mar 19, 2016)

Does any know when mitomo is releasing in NA?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 19, 2016)

Sarah0055 said:


> Does any know when mitomo is releasing in NA?



I kind of confused myself honestly. The My Nintendo rewards program launches this month so is Miitomo something completely separate?


----------



## piichinu (Mar 19, 2016)

Well your miitomo data is linked to your my Nintendo account (for those of us that chose to link it) so id take that article with a grain of salt


----------



## JCnator (Mar 19, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What's the point of downloading it now from the Japanese store when it releases in North America this month anyways? I read this from an article:
> 
> [...]



Some people might happen to own a spare iOS/Android device that could be used to play the Japanese version of Miitomo. This allows them to link their Japanese My Nintendo account to earn and use Platinum Coins if they happen to own a Japanese Wii U or 3DS hardware. Some of the rewards might possibly be exclusive in Japan, so...




Sarah0055 said:


> Does any know when mitomo is releasing in NA?



As far as I know, we know that both Miitomo and My Nintendo will be released later this month.


----------



## Sarah0055 (Mar 19, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> Some people might happen to own a spare iOS/Android device that could be used to play the Japanese version of Miitomo. This allows them to link their Japanese My Nintendo account to earn and use Platinum Coins if they happen to own a Japanese Wii U or 3DS hardware. Some of the rewards might possibly be exclusive in Japan, so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I hate waiting lol


----------



## Esphas (Mar 20, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> What's the point of downloading it now from the Japanese store when it releases in North America this month anyways? I read this from an article:
> 
> "*A word of caution:* Your Miitomo progress/content will not transfer into the full version when it releases abroad. Treat this as a trial run. Delete the file when the official version releases. Don’t spend any money on microtransactions (not even sure you can, really). Just explore, goof off and understand that this is temporary. We’re all going to die anyways."



why r ppl not keeping the jap vers when it works perfectly fine and its all in english


----------



## mirukushake (Mar 20, 2016)

https://twitter.com/arishia920

Here's mine, but I'm playing in Japanese.


----------



## Takuya (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi there, I added Esphas and shiida.

https://twitter.com/iFancy1993


----------



## JCnator (Mar 25, 2016)

In the official Miitomo website, it looks like that the software isn't coming on March overseas. Nintendo has recently removed the notice, leaving us without a specific release date.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 25, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In the official Miitomo website, it looks like that the software isn't coming on March overseas. Nintendo has recently removed the notice, leaving us without a specific release date.



That's a bummer if it's true. I thought it was pretty much done.


----------



## Pokemanz (Mar 25, 2016)

Anyone who's interested can add me:
https://twitter.com/wolfnattt


----------



## Esphas (Mar 25, 2016)

sorry im a little late, adding you to the list now


----------



## Takuya (Mar 26, 2016)

Could you may add that I'll now just look for ppl that write english stuff? '^^
I got a bit overwhelmed and removed all japanese guys, bc I just don't understand them, that felt too unsatisfying - sorry ^^


----------



## Esphas (Mar 26, 2016)

AlminTakuya said:


> Could you may add that I'll now just look for ppl that write english stuff? '^^
> I got a bit overwhelmed and removed all japanese guys, bc I just don't understand them, that felt too unsatisfying - sorry ^^



sure can


----------



## Takuya (Mar 26, 2016)

Esphas said:


> sure can



Thank you, can I also add this generally.

I installed the apk v1.20 and it was even available in german - I was very suprised (playing in english tho)

I guess, when the western release comes, they will update to v1.30 and just unlock all options, so it may be, that we can all just continue, when it officialy releases.

I'm just guessing, but the german language was suspicious enough '^^
(feels like a beta)


----------



## JCnator (Mar 28, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> In the official Miitomo website, it looks like that the software isn't coming on March overseas. Nintendo has recently removed the notice, leaving us without a specific release date.



Aaaaaaannndd they put the notice back, still aiming to release in March 2016. There's only three days left for Miitomo and My Nintendo to release outside of Japan, or else those are going to slip in April instead.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

TheBigJC7777777 said:


> If you own any iPhone/iPad, you will need an Apple ID whose country settings is set to anywhere in Japan to access Miitomo earlier.
> As for Android, you can just download the .apk file.
> 
> More information about getting the software as soon as possible here.



I have an android device so i will do that asap (Haven't been on this thread for a few weeks lol)


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 29, 2016)

Its confirmed that Miitomo is coming to England, Us, and a few other places on march 31st.


----------



## bloomwaker (Mar 29, 2016)

Along with the accounts system, right? 

Finally!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

Akira-chan said:


> Its confirmed that Miitomo is coming to England, Us, and a few other places on march 31st.



"Few", 'a lot' would be a better description because it becomes available in like 30 more countries on that date. But yes! Finally! I kinda dislike how they are releasing software at the very last moment again but they made it so it's all good i suppose cx


----------



## Miitomo Friend Directory (Apr 3, 2016)

If you are on Facebook, please visit the Miitomo Worldwide Friend Directory!! Here you can share your QR codes to meet and add friends using Nintendo's Miitomo app 

https://www.facebook.com/Miitomodirectory/


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Apr 3, 2016)

My miitomo account is hooked to my twitter, which is here: https://twitter.com/windwakemeup

Feel free to add me, I just made the account on Miitomo today so I'm kind of curious about what it's all about.


----------



## Dy1an (Apr 3, 2016)

My mii name is Dylan, my twiter is @aemail_dummy


----------



## Pokemanz (Apr 3, 2016)

If you're looking to add friends, check out the Miitomo General Discussion thread. I have a list of all the members with Miitomo.


----------

